# Toshiba Laptop Won't Power On at All



## Stevestone624

I have a Toshiba Model PSAG4U-00U00G A305 Satellite model Laptop, recently it has a problem where it won't start up at all, I tried replacing the battery but whether the batter is in or out of it, it will not turn on at all.

When I take the Power cable loose and also take out the Battery then put them back in, the power lights show for the batter and the AC current on the front of this Toshiba Laptop. But when I push the Power button, both lights go out and of course "it will not turn on at all."

I've tried taking the AC power cable loose, also removed the battery and then pushed the Power Button for more then 2 minutes and still it won't turn "on" at all either with our without the battery installed in this Laptop.

I've read where there might be a power supply area that I can maybe solder a "come loose?" connection for getting power back on this laptop. Does anyone know about that and that has more instructions for doing this procedure, I'm fairly technically okay, I can solder and take things apart okay to do the soldering.

Thank you, from Steve here for any suggestions or instructions that anyone that this has happened with their Toshiba A305 Model Laptop to see how this was fixed. I look forward to hearing from anyone that knows how to fix this issue.


----------



## pctoxicated

The DC jack might be loose have you checked?


----------



## Stevestone624

Yes, checked that first thing, it's not wobbly or loose much if at all, there is always a bit of free play with most Toshiba laptops I've had, but this one is one of the better fitting plug in for the AC/DC converting plug in.


----------



## moebowwow

did u try to use another but similiar rating power cable ??? or

remove the power cable completely and try the battery only n see if the laptop starts up. hold down the power button for about 25 seconds. if this works,let the laptop boot up completely then, plug in the power cable n go into restore point and restore to a point in time when the laptop was working 100% perfect. choose a date in restore point when the laptop was working 100% perfect and then restore to that point in time. once restoration is completed, go to windows/microsoft update and download and install all updates and this will "tweak" yr laptop to perfection.
let me know.


----------



## Stevestone624

Yes, I did try another Power AC/DC power cable, and that did not work either.

To Moebowow, I hope you did understand from my first posting this problem, that I cannot do any Restore Points since this Laptop will not even "Turn On," at all, it won't boot up it won't show anything but a AC indicator on the front panel and a battery charge type light on the front panel of it. It won't go to a BIOS screen or anything, "it won't turn on at all."

Has anyone done this soldier of the AC power connection?

Thank you everyone so far, but nothing has worked at all so far.


----------



## pctoxicated

You might have a cracked solder joint, remove the baattery and ram connect ac and try powering on. Any beeps?


----------



## Stevestone624

No, no beeps at all since when the Power button is pressed, "nothing happens at all." Usually for most computers if there are any beeps, it means it's going near or past the BIOS screens, this laptop computer "does nothing" when the power button is pushed.

I did try to open the laptop case, though I'll have to try again, since it just won't seem to open. Thanks for coming up with ideas.


----------



## Tomken15

This sounds more like a short circuit - possibly on the motherboard - rather than an open circuit because when you press the power button, what little power any capacitors are able to take on is drained.

As you are technically minded, then I suggest you open it up and you may possibly see signs of a damaged component or in the layered tracking.

One other thing that you could check and that is the hinge switch, but basically I think you're looking for a point of discharge - but have a read through this article and try those diagnostic steps which should help determine the area of the fault How to troubleshoot laptop startup problems

These are the disassembly instructions for an A305 How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A305 laptop. Guide with instructions. and Good Luck !


----------



## Stevestone624

Thank you Tomken 15:

I did get it to open it up a bit, but I didn't take out everything (yet, since that will take a good amount of time to remove all the components) that it say's in the Irisvista web site, (that will come soon here for me) but so far I sure didn't see any signs of a short circuit or any damaged components.

I will look into seeing if I do need to remove all the components to see if there is a broken soldered item where the power connector is, since I did other reading about laptops that that seems to be the case for many models with this same issue.

I also did read that Fix Ya that gives symptoms of Laptops. 

Let me know if that sounds accurate or not?

Thank you kindly everyone for helping me with this Toshiba Satellite A305 model Laptop issue, it's not my laptop it's a 84 year old Senior Citizen that has a major health issue, and he wants to use it again for communicating by Skype with his daughter and he cannot afford to purchase a new laptop. I didn't put this in my comment since at first it takes too much time to write this. Sure appreciate your help.


----------



## Tomken15

Sometimes with the opening and closing of the lid can damage the inverter cable, so that could be a source of a short.


----------



## Stevestone624

I'll have to see if I can check that power inverter connection from the lid to the computer. Wondered, though since this 84 year old Senior guy didn't open and close it much, he would just leave this computer on his desk and leave the lid open all the time. But I'll sure check that too, thank you.


----------



## Tomken15

Given his age, does it look as if anything has been spilled on it ?


----------



## rajeshraj.m1990

it ll be a problem with the motherboard...


----------



## Stevestone624

Yes, it could be a problem with the Motherboard, but after making some phone calls to some good Laptop repair places, they said it's likely a problem with a power connection due to the AC and battery lights going "off" when the Power button is pushed. This senior guy had the laptop upstairs in a loft area and he never did carry any food or drinks up there, so it's not too likely he spilled any water or anything into it I am guessing, plus the keyboard is perfectly clean so he was good about wiping dust off of the LCD/LED screen and also the keyboard.


----------



## pctoxicated

You sound rather hesistant to dissasemble this yourself, Would you like some guidance?


----------



## Stevestone624

Hi Pctoxicated, only issues I do have with taking it apart the guide that I have shows to take "everything" out and I wondered if I didn't need to do that, to check the power connections, and the LCD/LED screen connections on it? The instructions that I have show to take out the CPU and pretty much everything, I'd have to go get some good quality CPU type Heatsink compound to reseat the CPU if I take that out. What do you have for guidance? Thank you for your reply there pctoxicated.


----------



## pctoxicated

I for one can guide you through it and troubleshoot if you like, How far you have to strip down depends on the laptops design.I have access toToshibas actual service manual for your laptop. Do you have a multimeter? Do you have a 30x + magnifying lens?


----------



## joeten

Tomken15 gave you the best available guide How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A305 laptop. Guide with instructions. some laptop models are difficult to find a service manual for, some are not possible at all


----------



## Stevestone624

Tomken15 gave you the best available guide How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A305 laptop. Guide with instructions. some laptop models are difficult to find a service manual for, some are not possible at all

Yes, that's the dissasembly instructions that I have saved for this Toshiba, it does say though to remove the CPU and about everything, except the LCD/LED screen from the Laptop to be able to check for a loose or broken power connection, I was sure hoping not to have to remove everything to get to that, but if I do I'll have to use some small containers with labels to put the screws in, to make sure I put them back in the right locations. Thanks for you reply Tomken15, I sure do appreciate everyone's help here. Steve


----------



## Stevestone624

Hi to pctoxicated:

I'll have to go get a 30x Magnifying glass, and yes if you can let me know the link to the service manual, I do have a Multimeter, my older one quit working completely but I do have another one that does work, I'll have to make sure it has fresh batteries in it too. I'll have to see where I can find a 30x magnifying lens or glass though? Since all I have for now is a 10x with a light on it magnifying lens at this current time.


----------



## joeten

Hi your being to specific with those instructions use what you need to access the area you wish to check


----------



## pctoxicated

The manual I purchased, as long as your multimeter is digital thatll be fine. you should be able to get a mag lens from radioshack or somewhere like that, not essential just could come in handy. Dont be worried so much about screw management the great thing about toshibas is the sizes are marked so you can be somewhat reckless with them


----------



## pctoxicated

joeten said:


> Hi your being to specific with those instructions use what you need to access the area you wish to check


Meaning Me? Im just trying to help if this offends you ill stop.


----------



## joeten

No not at all I was speaking to the op


----------



## pctoxicated

My apologies . Got mixed up.


----------



## thepcguy247

if it is under warranty, then contact the manufacturer and they will replace the mother board. Else I suggest you to get a new motherboard for this laptop. Instead you could opt for a new laptop as the cost of the motherboard is almost the same as a new laptop


----------



## Tomken15

As you've been given a specific area to check, there's no need to do a full strip down diagnostic - just go as far as you need to by following that guide to access the area/components.


----------



## Stevestone624

I did get my old LCD Fluke meter working with a new 9 volt battery, but I'll have to see where I can find a 30x magnifier, since yes my bi-focals won't work too good for taking this apart and looking for burned out or blackened components, on the mother board or where the AC power connection is inside the Toshiba laptop.

Does it appear to you both Pcintoxicated, Joeten and Tomken15 that from this link to the photos of taking the Toshiba Laptop apart like, "I'll for sure have to remove the CPU and all those components to get to see where if there is a power link that has gotten disonnected and in need of soldering?" Thank you to you all again here (smiles) for the help in seeing what's the issue with the Toshiba Laptop.


----------



## Stevestone624

I'll go here before too long and get a 30x magnifier from the closest Radio Shack store here fairly soon.


----------



## joeten

If your looking at the lvds cable you don't need to remove the cpu


----------



## Stevestone624

I did go to Radio Shack and two other stores that do that type of sales and none of them have a 30x magnifier, so I'll have to use the magnifier I have. So, am trying taking more of the items out to see if I can find out what is the issue for no power on this Toshiba laptop now.


----------



## pctoxicated

With the battery out and the AC plugged in Do you have one solid white light?


----------



## Stevestone624

Yes, it does have a solid white light on the front of this Toshiba laptop.


----------



## Stevestone624

forgot to say it has a AC (white light power) indicator light that yes in showing that it does have AC Power.


----------



## pctoxicated

Please remove the AC leave the battery out hold the power button down for 30 secs connect an external monitor to the VGA port on the laptop, attach the AC and try powering on.


----------



## Stevestone624

I'm doing that now, though there is no way to see anything with the battery out and the AC disconnected is there?


----------



## pctoxicated

All you need to do is power up a external monitor at this stage and connect it to the laptops vga port as described above this will bypass the LCD Cable running to your screen and exclude it as a possible short.


----------



## joeten

Your not meant to your clearing the cmos


----------



## Stevestone624

I did remove the AC Power and then held down the Power Button for 3 minutes, then plugged back in the AC Power and pushed the Power Button and the AC and Satellite flashed on the front for a second then nothing happened at all, everything including the AC light and the Toshiba "Satellite" white front panel items all turned "off."


----------



## pctoxicated

Stevestone did you have the external monitor connected?


----------



## shekinahrussell

There maybe a short in your wire which is a real bummer. In that case I would either replace the power cord with a universal one. They are kind of inexpensive the one that I have was like 89.99 and if that doesn't work since it is and expense that you weren't counting on maybe getting a refurbished computer. I hope that you have backed everything up . Good luck with this this stuff can be a real pain.


----------



## Stevestone624

Yes, I sure did, and of course nothing happens on the external Monitor at all.


----------



## pctoxicated

Follow the teardown guide until you reach step 15 and stop. Please post model number of your fluke. Most the screws will be the same type just a couple of different lenghths just sort them accordingly.


----------



## Stevestone624

Only thing the LED monitor showed was it's own self test screen, so that means it has nothing to do with the Toshiba's LCD/LED screen wouldn't it?


----------



## pctoxicated

Are you referring to the external monitor showing its on screen? Or the laptop started and you seen the words toshiba?


----------



## Stevestone624

No, nothing came up on the externally connected Monitor at all, as you know Pcintoxicated, this Toshiba laptop "has not powered on" at all for day's now, it only shows the AC connection on the front panel and when the battery is in it, it shows that on the front display also, but it never goes through any boot up processing, no BIOS screen, no hard drive starting noises or any startup areas at all.


----------



## pctoxicated

I am aware just following procedure as per the manual  please proceed to step 15 of the provided dissasembly guide.


----------



## Stevestone624

Please send me the link to the Guide so yes I can go to step 15 on that again please PcIntoxicated, and my Fluke Digital Multimeter is a old one, but it still works, it's a 8022B model Meter.


----------



## pctoxicated

How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A305 laptop. Guide with instructions.


----------



## Stevestone624

I've removed the keyboard now and am looking to disconnect the ribbon cable from it now.


----------



## pctoxicated

Ok just do it carefully take your time and focus ill be here when your done unless RL calls.


----------



## Stevestone624

okay, it's not as the photos shows, for a few things, since to remove the ribbon cables I only see two not three of them holding and only one screw (so far that I see) holding in the motherboard.


----------



## pctoxicated

Just remove what you can see.


----------



## joeten

Please keep all advice here in the thread for the benefit of others we do not give help via pm's or email there is a copy of the rules at the top of every page you may want to familiarise yourselves with them


----------



## pctoxicated

I Intend to joeten


----------



## joeten

Best way to not fall fowl of them lol


----------



## Stevestone624

Hi PcIntoxicated:

I could not receive any more of your replies on Tech Forum's web site, so guess we cannot do any more work on this for today, since the Tech Support forum keeps coming up with a database error message, so guess they're overloaded or their database is for today.

I just was barely able to get this reply in to you. (

I gave up taking the Toshiba apart for today since there are just too many things to remove and too many screws to keep track of. I'm going to take it in to a laptop repair place and fork my money over to have it diagnosed, for $50 (diagnostic fee) and if they tell me it's done for by a motherboard problem or they'll let me know if it can be soldiered or not, if it might be a connection not working for the AC as it connects to the motherboard or (where?), I'll likely still just telling be telling the Senior Man his laptop is toast and there is nothing I can do for it, and let him know he won't be able to Skype with his daughter before he dies, sorry to say. Since he sure can't afford a new laptop and I wish I had a used one or could loan him one, but I only have a desktop computer only.

I'll see what my next options are for taking it in for a diagnosis and maybe a repair or not?

Hey thank you kindly for your help walking me through the opening more of the Toshiba laptop there PcIntoxicated, I sure do appreciate it.


----------



## joeten

Hi we do apologies for the connection problems the site was moved on to new servers and there are some teething problems they are being attended to asap


----------



## Stevestone624

Hi: Thanks for letting me know that Tech Support Forum is having issues, do you work with or for them, or you did just know they were having issues. I am still going to try to fix this Toshiba laptop.


----------



## joeten

No I work as part of the teams but I know there are issues since moving to a new server it is something I have experienced before when there was a move it seems to come as part of the change but it should be buckled down fairly quickly kind of like moving house


----------



## Stevestone624

Well, thank you for letting me know they did have issues on occasions, yesterday, and are working on them.


----------



## joeten

Your welcome


----------

